
Japan reveals 87 projects eligible for 'China exit' subsidies - dsr12
https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Japan-reveals-87-projects-eligible-for-China-exit-subsidies
======
haecceity
Maybe they should subsidize innovation instead.

